# Shower light



## Mark58 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am bidding a bathroom remodel. I will be tearing out a tiled surround and steel tub and replacing with deeper plastic tub and surround. The customer wants a light installed in the soffit over the tub. Any problems with this setup? Suggestions? I have an attic above so I can get juice to the site.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

No problem at all. Shower lights are very common.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> No problem at all. Shower lights are very common.



Something like this one right?











or maybe this, right:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

This is my shower...they are nice and also inexpensive. 









​


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I would put in sconces, it adds a touch of class, or one of these:













or this:












.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JonM said:


> This is my shower...they are nice and also inexpensive.


 
Are they rated for wet locations?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

480sparky said:


> Are they rated for wet locations?


They do not have to be rated for wet in that installation (not subject to shower spray).
The wording in 410.10(D) is clear on this.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Celtic said:


> Something like this one right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. As long as they are damp location rated.

Here is the Handbook commentary:


> The last sentence of 410.10(D) clarifies that securely fastened luminaires installed in or on the ceiling or wall are permitted to be located in the bathtub or shower area. Where they are subject to shower spray, the luminaires must be listed for a wet location. Luminaires installed in the tub or shower zone and not subject to shower spray are required to be listed for use in a damp location. GFCI protection is required only where specified in the installation instructions for the luminaire.
> The intent of 410.10(D) is to keep cord-connected, chain-hanging, or pendant luminaires and suspended fans out of the reach of an individual standing on a bathtub rim. The list of prohibited items recognizes that the same risk of electric shock is present for each one.



Besides, he says his customer wants a light IN the soffit. I'd call that a recessed light.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Absolutely. As long as they are damp location rated.


I guess I should come "clean" ....the pix I posted ~ recalled :laughing: ...click the links :thumbup:


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I guess I should come "clean" ....the pix I posted ~ recalled :laughing: ...click the links :thumbup:


pwnage.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

OK, let me re-phrase that then. 

As long as they are damp location rated, and not recalled for dangerous safety issues. :w00t:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

HARDLY. Don't be so full of yourself. 
I don't click every link that gets shoved in front of me.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> HARDLY. Don't be so full of yourself.
> I don't click every link that gets shoved in front of me.



Usually click here is a dead indication of web pwnage.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> HARDLY. Don't be so full of yourself.
> I don't click every link that gets shoved in front of me.


Settle down Petey....now if I posted a pix other than the exploding shopping cart I could understand the emotions.:jester:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey, no emotion and no need to settle down here. I'm just playin' along. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Hey, no emotion and no need to settle down here. I'm just playin' along. :thumbsup:



Then you need an arsenal of "owned" photos ['cause I think I just got owned]:
http://www.thecrackshack.com/ro/owned/

DO NOT click on the first image ~> /0wnedcows.jpg


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Are they rated for wet locations?


The picture frames or the lights?....:thumbup:

They do have glass covering the bulb/lens with a rubber gasket..:boat:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> I would put in sconces, it adds a touch of class, or one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen those before. How on earth are those lights wired up inside a plumbing fixture? must be photoshopped. It has to be.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's a good one!


----------



## Mark58 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanx for the ideas. My concern was that the light had to be able to withstand shower spray and if they make a rated fixture for that. Yep, it would be recessed and not surface mounted.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I looked for you today and the lights I have pictured above *are* damp rated...they go for 18 bucks at the big orange store. I think they were about 9 bucks when I bought them about 5 years ago...


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Fiber optics


----------



## danceprometheus (Feb 27, 2009)

*Recessed and wheather proof*

Make sure you have both these things.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Mark58 said:


> Thanx for the ideas. My concern was that the light had to be able to withstand shower spray and if they make a rated fixture for that. Yep, it would be recessed and not surface mounted.


Use a 4" recessed housing, with a shower trim. This is Juno's version:
/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-13.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I've never seen those before. How on earth are those lights wired up inside a plumbing fixture? must be photoshopped. It has to be.


could be battery operated and using LEDs, activated with a flow sensor?


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Then you need an arsenal of "owned" photos ['cause I think I just got owned]:
> http://www.thecrackshack.com/ro/owned/
> 
> DO NOT click on the first image ~> /0wnedcows.jpg


 
Ok celtic, heres a question:

I was looking through said page when I found this:










WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON IN THIS PICTURE AND WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING?

I swear im gonna be sick!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

SonoranShocker said:


> Ok celtic, heres a question:
> 
> I was looking through said page when I found this:
> 
> ...



LMAO..:laughing:

I just finds 'em...I offer no explanation or warranty :thumbup:


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

Celtic said:


> LMAO..:laughing:
> 
> I just finds 'em...I offer no explanation or warranty :thumbup:


Well here Celtic, this ones for you...


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mickeyco,
I believe that the light might be provided by fiber optics, or just a great gag like Celtic's photos (though his are hard to beat).
Steve


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

stp57 said:


> .... or just a great gag like Celtic's photos (though his are hard to beat).
> Steve


Yea...ya gotta watch for that...you never know when the evil twin will take over :laughing:


----------



## Murray Ritchie (Feb 28, 2009)

The only other thing which has to be considered here, is that if your going into the attic with the light fixture can. Most often the fixture is not rated for installation in insulation. Much the same as heat lamps here. Also here, we have to maintain the vapor barrier integrity. So pending on the codes there, you may also require to provide a clearance around the can, and also vapor barrier boot.


----------



## Murray Ritchie (Feb 28, 2009)

Often the lights here are not rated for installation in insulation. And also we have to maintain the vapor barrier integrity. Which requires a can to provide the required surface clearances, and a vapor barrier boot.


----------



## Pekka (Mar 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I've never seen those before. How on earth are those lights wired up inside a plumbing fixture? must be photoshopped. It has to be.


Sorry for lifting up such old stuff, but they're real allright 
Sold here for $49.99: http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/a446/


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Pekka said:


> Sorry for lifting up such old stuff, but they're real allright
> Sold here for $49.99: http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/a446/


That's crazy! Who needs an indicator light to tell them the waters warm? I guess customers, that's who!


----------

